# Track N Go



## the old trucker

I got this email from a friend in Quebec, Canada last night. I thought it might give Tucker a run for their money....
Any thoughts ??? OT.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwpKjEa4LYY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwpKjEa4LYY[/ame]


----------



## snypr

interesting...im thinking those things will be the cost of a spryte or imp...


----------



## the old trucker

snypr said:


> interesting...im thinking those things will be the cost of a spryte or imp...


 
I wouldn't think they would be much more than Mattracks.


----------



## muleman RIP

I would worry about losing one or more in rough terrain or cantilevering across a ditch.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

the old trucker said:


> I got this email from a friend in Quebec, Canada last night. I thought it might give Tucker a run for their money....
> Any thoughts ??? OT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwpKjEa4LYY


 
   Giving tucker a run for it,s money
 Sorry But there is a difference between a snow cat and a unit that may be good for running down a frozen lake. Or over a snow bank in your back yard, They may be good to put on your truck and take some hay out to the cows in the field.
   With my tucker we climbed over trees. Thought deep X ditches. As snow cat owners know in the back country the snow may be 10 feet on one side of the road and 2 feet on the other side. It,s sometimes very rough going. 
  Boy if you got yourself stuck with that unit. I think you may need a snow cat to pull you out. 
  I bet you could buy a pretty good snow cat for the price you pay for them.

  My 1.99999 cents


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Tucker's motto is "No road too steep, no snow too deep".  

I've posted links to this video before, but it will give you an idea of what a Tucker can do: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5xymCB2i-Q"]going up dyer big storm 2010 tucker sno cat      - YouTube[/ame]

Check that out and compare to the video posted above. The snow on the mountain is a heck of a lot deeper than the foot or so in the field. The front blade on the Tucker is in the fully raised position and it's still pushing snow. 

Listen to the comment at the 1:27 mark....


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

Great video blackfoot tucker
 Thats what snowcatting is all about. Far more exciting then then running across a farmers field or a frozen lake. 
   That sure brings back memories of a trip with the 323 tucker. 
 It was in the middle of the night snowing so hard we could not see the trail half the time. We were on about 5 feet of old snow with 3 feet of new snow on top. We totally missed the turn off to the cabin, and had to back track. Once we found the trail it was still another 2 miles up the mountain in conditions like that. 
   The only diferance was we were not pushing a blade, Just riding on top of the snow.  We hoped out of the tucker once and were waist deep in snow. 
   We have made the same trip in the argo same conditions. Just riding on the top.


----------



## berg

what is the connection for the drive attachment on that Chevy truck.

I see the wheels are the power source but what is the connection so the truck tire does not slip or spin in the cradles?
seem like some snow packed in there would cause havoc unless there is a mechanical connection.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure if they are the company that is making this track system but I noticed the Ad Boivin decals on the truck.  For those of you who aren't aware of Ad Boivin.  Here's their site.

http://www.adboivin.com/home_adboivin.aspx

I've seen one of those in action before.  Quite a rush to watch in action


----------



## 300 H and H

It looks like the inside of the track frame is chained to the trucks control arms. The out side, is tethered to a replacement center wheel cap. It has a bearing in it. In the vid you can see it if you are looking. It ties the outside of the track frame to the outside of the wheel. Thus both sides are attached to the truck. In wet sticky snow, or refreezing condtions. it could be a problem. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

groomerguyNWO said:


> Not sure if they are the company that is making this track system but I noticed the Ad Boivin decals on the truck.  For those of you who aren't aware of Ad Boivin.  Here's their site.
> 
> http://www.adboivin.com/home_adboivin.aspx
> 
> I've seen one of those in action before.  Quite a rush to watch in action



I snowmobile a fair amount in northern Utah. The guys I go with are pretty darn good riders and the vast majority of our riding is "off-trail".

The AD Boivin Snow Hawk has been around for several tears and I have never, not once, seen one being used here.

It may very well be a fun toy for the same type of terrain and snow conditions as their "Track and Go" system: relatively flat terrain with relatively little snow....


----------

